#ubuntu-news 2008-09-08
<cody-somerville> Is it just me or did Joesph Price e-mail ubuntu-news instead of ubuntu-news-team?
<cody-somerville> and is it just me or did his e-mails really make it through moderation to everyone?
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: when was the email sent?
<cody-somerville> half an hour ago
<boredandblogging> don't see it
<boredandblogging> wait
<boredandblogging> how did it get through?
<boredandblogging> to ubuntu-news/
<boredandblogging> ?
<cody-somerville> I have no idea.
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: our mistake, we got confused
<boredandblogging> emailed joseph to subscribe to the right list
<cody-somerville> I make the mistake all the time as well
<cody-somerville> ubuntu-news
<cody-somerville> and ubuntu-news-team
<cody-somerville> not such a good choice in hindsight for names :P
<boredandblogging> hah, yeah
<cody-somerville> (due to autocomplete on most clients)
<johnc4510-laptop> cody-somerville: my mistake
<johnc4510-laptop> trying to catch up and got quick on the trigger
<johnc4510-laptop> sorry
 * cody-somerville forgives you after thinking about it for a moment or two :P
<johnc4510-laptop> cody-somerville: lol thx
<cody-somerville> Okay, I'm off to bed
<cody-somerville> Big first day at the Lexington office :-]
<boredandblogging> oooh
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: have fun
<johnc4510-laptop> nice, luck
<dholbach> hi guys
<dholbach> what do you think about the small summaries of the sessions at UDW? should I add them to UWN this week?
<boredandblogging> dholbach: sounds like a good idea
<dholbach> boredandblogging: alright, I'll add it in a bit then
<dholbach> boredandblogging: shall I just use  UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate ?
<dholbach> for 108?
<boredandblogging> dholbach: let me set it up
<dholbach> boredandblogging: gracias
<boredandblogging> dholbach: ok, go ahead and add it to 108 under General Community News
<dholbach> boredandblogging: will do
<dholbach> boredandblogging: done
<dholbach> boredandblogging: hope it's not too long
<boredandblogging> dholbach: nah, its great, thanks
<dholbach> rock on
<dholbach> !
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> see you around!
#ubuntu-news 2008-09-09
<boredandblogging> anyone feel like writing up something about jaunty jackalope for the fridge?
<boredandblogging> anyone else thinking that jono's sponsorship blog post should go up on the fridge?
<beuno> boredandblogging, +1 to both
<beuno> sponsorship especially
<boredandblogging> yeah, think I'll try to summarize and post them
<beuno> you could do a combo
<beuno> since they're both related
<boredandblogging> thats a good idea
<tyche> boredandblogging: You'll need a picture to go with it:  http://jeffareid.net/misc/jackalope.jpg
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<tyche> Or would you prefer:  http://scienceblogs.com/scientificactivist/upload/2006/07/jackalope.jpg
<boredandblogging> the picture is a good idea
<boredandblogging> preferably something CC
<tyche> I just looked fast, as a joke.  I'm still looking for a CC'd one.
<tyche> Maybe:  http://vampyneo.deviantart.com/art/Jackalope-76202872
<tyche> I'm just not coming up with anything  good that is obviously CC'd
<tyche> I've been through 5 pages on Google, already.
<boredandblogging> its ok
<tyche> You would be amazed at the number of things that are named jackalope.  From rock bands to pubs.
<tyche> And even a computer program.
<boredandblogging> hah
<tyche> http://www.wynia.org/wordpress/2008/08/05/aspnet-mvc-web-application-as-a-standalone-desktop-application/
<tyche> Or, if you prefer:  http://tinyurl.com/69pb77
<johnc4510-laptop> antlers in front of the ears no less.
<tyche> Must ALWAYS protect the ears (this from someone who's ears resemble taxi-cab doors in the open position)
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<tyche> Maybe:  http://cogdogblog.com/2005/09/30/northern-voice/
<tyche> And that's not just because it's from Maricopa county, Arizona.  Hee hee
<boredandblogging> can someone look at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1649 and publish it?
 * beuno looks
<beuno> boredandblogging, done!
<boredandblogging> beuno: thanks
#ubuntu-news 2008-09-12
<TABASCO> boredandblogging, johnc4510 I'm right now on discussion with some of the guys that will help me with the german issue
<TABASCO> We come more and more to the position that translations are really not interesting for local users
<TABASCO> It's more useful to build up a network to create better local newsletters
#ubuntu-news 2008-09-14
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: is there a way to get Ubuntu Media Relations LP team decoupled from the marketing team?
<boredandblogging> looks like media relations is getting notified about all ubuntu bugs
<beuno> boredandblogging, hi
<beuno> what's the URL?
<beuno> the marketing team shouldn't be notified about ubuntu bugs
<beuno> in fact, I'm part of it, and I don't get norified
<beuno> actually, I'm part of the other team as well, and don't get those notifications either...
<boredandblogging> beuno: url for what?
<beuno> boredandblogging, nm, found the team
<boredandblogging> a bug?
<boredandblogging> ok
<beuno> who is getting notifications?
<beuno> I can decouple the team (so can you)
<beuno> but, I'm interested in what is happening
<beuno> and, who would own it?
<boredandblogging> can we get media relations to unsubscribe to the bugs?
<boredandblogging> any and/or all bugs?
<boredandblogging> the team is deprecated, really shouldn't be attached to any other team
<beuno> I see
<boredandblogging> the marketing LP contact is the marketing list
<boredandblogging> think I'm the owner of the marketing list
<boredandblogging> so I'm getting emails asking for the updates to get approved
<boredandblogging> to go out to the marketing list
<beuno> bhavi seems like the administrator of that team
<beuno> I can re-asign it to him
<beuno> I deactivated the marketing team as a member
<boredandblogging> beuno: thanks
<beuno> boredandblogging, I can deactivate the rest, and file a question to get that team deleted
<boredandblogging> beuno: that would be great
<beuno> boredandblogging, done and one
<beuno> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/45216
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-08
<joey> boredandblogging: Nick! I know you really really want to reply to that new new team member who posted on the email list!
<joey> especially since I'm getting ready to go out of the country for a while :-)
<boredandblogging> heh
<boredandblogging> joey: i liked corey's reply
<tyche> Can we just "unsubscribe" the guy, for cause?
<boredandblogging> heh
<joey> boredandblogging: well... I seem to have missed corey's reply
<tyche> "Welcome to the internet."
<tyche> Mahesh Kale was a bit more direct:  "Definitely a SPAM. "
<jcastro> boredandblogging: I was also looking for you over here!
<jcastro> boredandblogging: the ubuntu one services are changing their domain names today and would like it on the fridge and all that, I am working on getting you all the info you would need.
<boredandblogging> jcastro: ok
<jcastro> boredandblogging: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-users/msg00190.html
<boredandblogging> jcastro: ok
<jcastro> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-13
<tyche> nixternal: PING!!!!!  UWN team is missing a URL to the new members you posted to the -news-team list.
<wildnfree> tyche: Hello! I haven't spoken with you for ages! Got good news on OpenShot for you - relating to Ubuntu packaging and TJ from the Ubuntu Kernel Team joining us on OpenShot to get it packaged properly and into Ubuntu! :-)
<tyche> That's great!  It'll be a welcome addition to Pitivi and kdenlive.
<tyche> nixternal: NM, we got your back covered.
<johnc4510> sayakb: hey bud...i haven't forgotten you...i've had family problems(sickness) here lately
<sayakb> johnc4510: oh! hows everything now?
<johnc4510> so so...it's my mom, she's 85 and not in the best of health
<johnc4510> thx for asking though
<sayakb> hm bad, hope she gets better soon
<johnc4510> thx
<wildnfree> tyche: would you like me to write you an article on what TJ has done?
<tyche> SURE!  Of course.  We wouldn't be able to get it into this week's UWN, but might be able to next week.
<johnc4510> wildnfree: submit it to the -news-team mailing list please :)
<johnc4510> and thx
<johnc4510> sayakb: are you out of the edit?
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #159 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue159
<nizarus> the issue 159 still marked as : WORK IN PROGRESS
<johnc4510> ah ok
<johnc4510> i'll get that, thx nizarus
<nizarus> ;)
<johnc4510> i miss that every once in a while
<johnc4510> hee hee
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-13
<highvoltage> I'm going to be in and out of the UWN wiki page for a few mins, let me know if I'm stepping on some toes :)
<Pendulum> akgraner`: I've gotten what I found for ITB in and summaried in the google doc
<Pendulum> I also dumped some links in the ideas etherpad, but I'm not sure where they should go (or if they should go) in UWN
<Pendulum> (and I put one link in The Planet)
<Pendulum> I need to head out to run some errands, but I should be back by 1 at the latest if you need me to do anything else :)
<internalkernel> akgraner`: Im around if you need...
<akgraner> Good Morning!! :-)  Finally home and awake after OLF this weekend
<scott_ev> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> scott_ev, pong
<scott_ev> I completely forgot to do my section has it been done or can I go ahead and do it now
<scott_ev> well, what I reallly meant is have you assigned it to someone else?
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'll have it done in a few minutes
<Pendulum> akgraner: welcome back!
<highvoltage> hi! how is everyone?
<akgraner> hi all I still have a few more things to add to the newsletter but if someone *Pendulum* would be so kind as to start reading over what is there that would be great
<akgraner> also if you wrote summaries or helped with UWN this week  - please make sure your name is there :-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: where should I be looking?
<akgraner> wiki please
<Pendulum> okay
<Pendulum> (just making sure since there's no GCN in there yet)
<akgraner> yeah I know :-/
<akgraner> I am just finished adding other stuff  - so now I need to to decided what to move and expand on for there
<Pendulum> akgraner: are you in the wiki? would it be easier for you if I wait until GCN and such are in and proof those before I go in and fix things?
<akgraner> nope I shouldn't be
 * holstein is around akgraner :)
<holstein> say the word if you need something done
<Pendulum> akgraner: i'm out of the wiki now
<akgraner> Thank you!
<Pendulum> you're welcome!
<akgraner> anyone having having trouble getting to the Fridge
<akgraner> nm
<akgraner> I have it now
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue210
<akgraner> Thanks everyone who was able to help this week - another great issue
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-14
<akgraner> Another awesome week you all!  Issue 210 has been published the -news mailing lists and the announcement that it is available has been sent to various mailing lists, posted in the various IRC channels, as well as The Fridge, The Planet, and The Forums and we are ready for a new week in Ubuntu News - Thanks agian!
<akgraner> Issue 211 will cover September 12th-18th, 2010
<akgraner> Here are the links for working on next weeks issue:
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding summaries -  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding links and titles only - http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> * googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> * wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue211
<highvoltage> akgraner: merci!
<akgraner> Daviey, can you drop mootbot-uk on #ubuntu-de-loco defcon just asked for it
<Daviey> akgraner, ok - urgent?
<akgraner> they have a meeting today they need it for
<akgraner> I just asked them how many hours before their meeting
<akgraner> Daviey, their meeting is 1800 UTC
<Daviey> last minute++
<Daviey> akgraner, should be done.. i might suggest they test before needing it
<akgraner> Daviey, will let them know  - Thank you!!!
<Daviey> cool
<akgraner> Daviey, they are going to test it now..  Thanks a million!
<Daviey> cool
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-16
<nUboon2Age> diaspora did a developer's release today: http://www.joindiaspora.com/2010/09/15/developer-release.html
<pleia2> doing fridge post for https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-classroom/2010-September/000212.html
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-18
<internalkernel> akgraner: got my links together for ITP - I'll write them up on Sunday - tomorrow is Drupal Camp! Ring me if you're coming...
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-19
<highvoltage> hey, how is everyone?
<highvoltage> I'm gathering links for planet section, will go to the gym in a few minutes and then write summaries afterwards!
<internalkernel> akgraner: ITP is written up on the GDoc...
<holstein> internalkernel: anything else need doin' ?
<internalkernel> dunno... I havent talked to akgraner yet... Im sure she'll need help though...
<internalkernel> the lady and I are heading out for a bit though - but I'll check in with akgraner when I get back
 * holstein doesnt see any 'in other news' links
<holstein> somebody need me to summarize Dropbox vs Ubuntu One ?
<holstein> http://www.edhewitt.co.uk/2010/09/15/dropbox-vs-ubuntu-one/
<highvoltage> holy smokes the planet has been busy this week :)
<akgraner> highvoltage, we need to trim some of that down
<akgraner> all those stories can't all go in  - of you can pick 6 that you think are the most important and write those summaries  - I'll look through them some more in a little while
<akgraner> leave all of the titles and links there and I'll edit them  - some of those can go into other areas as well
<akgraner> internalkernel, thanks!
<internalkernel> akgraner: brb, have we gotten tomorrow straight with holstein?
<akgraner> I think all of that is worked out - 1pm at holstein's..  he emailed us both the address as well.
<highvoltage> akgraner: *nod* I thought that I'd add liberally and cut down rather than add too little and leave something out
<highvoltage> akgraner: I actually think that all the stories of people who contribue to Ubuntu from Canonical and why they do so is quite nice
<highvoltage> akgraner: they make up quite a large part of the stories there, could I perhaps combine that into one entry?
<akgraner> highvoltage, that would be fine
<akgraner> and just use their name and link to the post
<akgraner> internalkernel, my goal is to have everything with the news letter done before I get there and all I need to do is walk you all through the publishing part of it
<internalkernel> ok cool... Ill have to leave by 2pm - so if you wanted to meet a little earlier to make sure we have enough time - just let me know...
<akgraner> internalkernel, ok - I'll let you know in the morning if I can get there sooner - is that ok
<internalkernel> akgraner: all good either way and holstein can catch me up if I miss anything too...
<internalkernel> see ya tomorrow
<akgraner> okie dokie - thanks!
<highvoltage> am I the only one that can't reach the wiki?
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-12
<akgraner> moving stuff to the wiki now
<akgraner> leaving the stories that still need summaries on the googledoc
<akgraner> but have place holders on the wiki
<akgraner> one sec and I'll be out of the wiki
<akgraner> pleia2, I fact checked one of the stories that we have listed "In the Press" with Canonical and the story contains incorrect information that DOES NOt need to be perpetuated so I pulled the story
<akgraner> Ok all that is left on the google doc is the stories that still need summaries.  I'll do the stats in the morning....
<akgraner> Also since nhandler is in college now who is reminding teams about team reports?
<akgraner> 7 summaries are left and if someone could go through the wiki and check for spelling and grammar as well as formatting that would be great :-)  Thanks!
 * nlsthzn has to make a turn at work... so I might be able to have a look again in a few hours... no promises... 
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks
<pleia2> last week 11.10 updates were included, but that is HUGE since it's not released yet, do we really want to be doing that?
<pleia2> just leaving it blank for now, I've added the other ones
<pleia2> ok, I was going to finish up these last few summaries, but my dinner has arrived and I've been working for about 13 hours :) I will probably need sleep after dinner
<pleia2> there are three more The Planet ones to do
<pleia2> I'll finish them up tomorrow if others don't, and I'll add the stats
 * pleia2 dinner
 * nlsthzn is hitting the last few links
<nlsthzn> ok, the last two or so are done...
<nlsthzn> phew...
<Myrtti> whoop
<Myrtti> where do you collect the links for next weeks?
<akgraner> pleia2, in the past we switched to reporting on the development release at Beta 1
<akgraner> and yep it's always been huge for Beta 1 and Beta 2 :-)
<akgraner> I don't have a preference...so what every you all think
<Myrtti> anyway http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/09/12/qt-project/
<akgraner> pleia2, BeautifulSoup error when I try to run the scripts
<akgraner> and I installed it already so I don't know why I am getting the errors
<akgraner> we can figure all that out at UDS :-)
<akgraner> added the remaining summaries and I'll do the stats now...
<akgraner> While I am puling the stats can someone do a read through - I'll fix the camelcases when I add the stats...
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> akgraner: I think we shouldn't do it until release, it's way too long (and people don't love them anyway)
<akgraner> fine with me
<akgraner> I just didn't want to change protocol without talking to the team
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I get accused of doing that enough accidentally without doing it on purpose :-)
<akgraner> addind the Ask Ubuntu Stats now
<akgraner> the other ones are in
<akgraner> and all the summaries have been moved over and I changed the dates on the googledoc to reflect Issue 233
<pleia2> \o/
<akgraner> Stats are in
<akgraner> wiki saved :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, I added the development team stuff last night
<akgraner> and removed all the ## lines
<akgraner> If another set of eyes can read through it and test the links we can get this thing published and outta here :-)
<pleia2> my eyes are too sleepy still
<akgraner> pleia2, I know what you mean - I've looked at it too much atm...going to eat some lunch then if no one else has proofed it  -- I'll go back over it :-)
<pleia2> nlsthzn: think you can take a few minutes to proof read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue232 ?
<pleia2> (or anyone else :))
<nlsthzn> pleia2, sure...
<nlsthzn> I am very sleepy but the following doesn't scan right (at the end...)
<nlsthzn> Jono Bacon presents the link to this report survey and kicks of discussions with the Technical Board and the Developer Membership Board where a discussion on findings from the survey can take place and some “next steps” can be started improvements in the issues highlighted
<Pendulum> it's a run-on sentance
<Pendulum> nlsthzn: are you in the wiki?
<nlsthzn> Yup... just giving it a quick once over proof read... the last bit doesn't work... I am cross-eyes at the moment... been a long hot day in the desert
<Pendulum> nlsthzn: try this
<akgraner> of should be off
<akgraner> and the sentence can become two instead on one
<Pendulum> Jono Bacon presents the link to his report survery to kick off dicussions with the Technical Board and Developmer Membership Board. These discussions will be used to decide how to start improving the issues highlighted.
<akgraner> Pendulum, nods
<akgraner> anyone in the wiki?
<akgraner> off not I'll drop that in there
<Pendulum> akgraner: nlsthzn is (which is why I didn't just fix that)
<akgraner> ok
<nlsthzn> OK... I will change it to that then (or try at least :p)
<akgraner> nlsthzn, thanks
<nlsthzn> done
<nlsthzn> had one more minor tweak... anything else will have to be caught by someone else... I am running on empty :p
<akgraner> Daviey, can you drop meetingology into #ubuntu-leadership
<pleia2> akgraner: I mentioned this in -us-ca, but I think it's a waste of resources if we don't actually intend to have meetings there
<pleia2> we want the regular log bot, not meetingology
<akgraner> well  - sometimes we have to fall back to the channel
<akgraner> depending on -meeting schedules and stuff
<akgraner> just want to be prepared
<pleia2> shouldn't we just plan our meetings not to conflict?
<akgraner> if possible
<pleia2> I think it's vital that these meetings in particular are held in the main meeting channel
<akgraner> but sometimes it doesn
<akgraner> always work :-(
<akgraner> I think you are right
<pleia2> I think we shouldn't have a meeting if it can't take place in the main channel
<akgraner> but I just wanted to be prepared as we work the kinks out
<pleia2> leadership impacts every single team, we need to have everyone aware of what we discuss
<akgraner> I know I agree
<akgraner> I don't *want* to hold the meetings in ubuntu-leadership I just wanted to be prepared if we ever had too
<pleia2> I guess we just disagree
<pleia2> (that's ok :))
<akgraner> no we are agreeing
<akgraner> I agree with you
<akgraner> if we don't ever have to use then great
<akgraner> it
<akgraner> it's just there
<pleia2> I am saying that there should never be a case in which we should ever use it, if there is a conflict we need to reschedule our meeting
<akgraner> ok...I don't care really - other than I want it to be as public as possible
<akgraner> and I just wanted us to be as prepared for anything as possible :-) that's all
<akgraner> but I totally agree the meetings should be held in -meeting
<pleia2> bots are a finite resource, meetingology can't join every single channel
<pleia2> just seems like a waste since we should never use it
<akgraner> ok then  - hey Daviey cancel that request
<akgraner> but mootbot was everywhere
<akgraner> or at least all the channels I was in
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> didn't you use mootbot-uk?
<pleia2> that's a separate bot from moobot
<akgraner> yep after I learned about it
<akgraner> we stopped using mootbot and moved to mootbot-uk
<akgraner> it's a non-issue to me - I really do agree with you :-)
<pleia2> for most teams I'd agree that it's ok to have meetings in their project channel sometimes, but I really feel strongly against ever doing that with -leadership
<akgraner> 100% agreement - I just wanted a contingency plan
<akgraner> that's all
 * pleia2 gives up
<akgraner> no I get it...
<pleia2> the contingency plan is "reschedule meeting"
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> I don't care as long as this gets off the ground :-)  that's all
<akgraner> pleia2, which hat are you commenting from - CC or other....I agree and I'll go with that but other teams are using their channel b/c they found themselves rescheduling all the time.  I just don't want that to happen to this and then there is no good time for a meeting etc...
<pleia2> other
<pleia2> I probably won't participate in leadership meetings which aren't public, it feels wrong to me
<akgraner> no I agree - everything will be public
<akgraner> the channel is public
<pleia2> yeah, but only key team members are there
<akgraner> the mailing list and LP is public
<akgraner> right now it's new we are getting it off the ground
<pleia2> it doesn't get exposure from the rest of the community were people can peek in, that makes me very uncomfortable
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> totally understand
<akgraner> we want this to be a public as possible
<pleia2> to me it would be like the CC taking their meetings to their own channel
<pleia2> that should never happen (well, the CC doesn't *have* a channel either :))
<akgraner> and when all the resources are in place there will be a very public, widespread invite
<akgraner> but we need all the resources there before we go inviting people to join something that doesn't exsist
<akgraner> pleia2, I agree with you...
<akgraner> the channel was invite only because we were waiting for a logbot
<akgraner> pleia2, want me to publish or do you want to?
<pleia2> akgraner: I'll take a turn this week :)
<pleia2> make sure I haven't forgotten anything
<akgraner> I have about 45 mins before I need to go celebrate Becca's 16th b-day
<akgraner> pleia2, great!
<akgraner> thank you!
<pleia2> I'll do it at 00:00 UTC (am working until then)
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> have fun at the birthday party, woo sweet 16!
<akgraner> yeah she is excited- I just feel old now....:-)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue232
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-13
 * holstein high-fives pleia2 
<pleia2> ^5
<holstein> i might be MIA for a bit... ive got some odd personal things going on
<holstein> shouldnt be more than a couple weeks though and i'll be back on target :)
<pleia2> ok, no problem :)
<akgraner> holstein, oh the UWN team understands odd personal things...you know that
<holstein> akgraner: hehe
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-14
 * nlsthzn waves
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-17
<pleia2> sent out "time to write summaries"! email, have at it everyone: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-18
 * nlsthzn waves
<nlsthzn> :/ thus far unable to open Google Docs...
<nlsthzn> That seems to be the last of the summaries ;)
<akgraner> nlsthzn, thanks
<akgraner> I'll be back later today....had a funeral yesterday and just got a call my dad is in the hospital ....so I'll be back sometime today....
<nlsthzn> akgraner, sorry to hear... hope everything is OK with your dad...
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> wow, summaries done already, awesome
<pleia2> ok, summaries moved over, security added
<pleia2> just need weekly dev meetings and ubuntu stats, so otherwise - please feel free to do editorial review now :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue233
<nlsthzn> pleia2, cool... will give it a scan :0
<nlsthzn> I mean :)
<nlsthzn> The new Ubuntu Software Center continues to add Free, free, and paid applications to its roster. The most recent submissions include Trauma, where you experience the dreams of a car-crash victim, the photo mashup app Photobomb, and back issues of Ubuntu User magazine. The last entry signals the Ubuntu Software Center’s foray into books and magazines.
<nlsthzn> Not sure if the Free, free and paid is right
<nlsthzn> Two free's?
<Pendulum> Free as in Libre and free as in beer maybe?
<Pendulum> personally, I'd change it to F/free and paid
<Pendulum> although I know Free can be paid
<nlsthzn> The article doesn't mention anything like it... and it is confusing... I was also thinking of changing iy
<nlsthzn> *it
<nlsthzn> to only free and paid
<nlsthzn> Not to many people associate Libre with Free...
<nlsthzn> Well we have time so I will leave this one to the powers that be... :) Good night all
<akgraner> pleia2, anything else need to be done - I just got back from the hospital
<pleia2> akgraner: hope everything is ok, we need dev meetings added, and then stats tomorrow
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<nlsthzn> o/
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, dholbach! :)
<dholbach> hi JoseeAntonioR
<nitstorm> anyone in the room?
<nitstorm> I am trying to make my first contribution to the UWN, was wondering if the link collectors add links as bullet points? or add a few words about them maybe?
<nitstorm> do link aggregators also add their name to the contributors section?
<pleia2> nitstorm: if you look at the doc you will see under "LoCo News" the format in which you'll want to put them in the doc
<pleia2> like:
<pleia2> === Report UGJ Mexico DF – 08/09/2012 ===
<pleia2>  
<pleia2> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2012/09/09/report-ugj-08-09-201/
<nitstorm> pleia2: Thanks :)
<pleia2> and you don't put any notes in, we write summaries on the weekend :)
<nitstorm> cool :) just a heading and the link then :)
<pleia2> and yes, collectors put their name in as credited contributors if they want
<nitstorm> super :) Thanks pleia2 :)
<nitstorm> and can link aggregators also apply to be part of the UWN group on LP?
<nitstorm> after contributing that is..
<pleia2> yep
<nitstorm> cool :)
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue282
<Unit193> All the links were broken!
<Unit193> Nope.
<pleia2> :P
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> can someone have a listen to this new podcast and give some feedback? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2012-September/001631.html
<pleia2> need to figure out whether we should include it
<holstein> pleia2: i'll add it to my phone for my drive today
<pleia2> thank you :)
<Pendulum> I'm listening now (although I'll admit that I was pretty put off by the 2nd e-mail they sent)
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know what the deal is with that
<pleia2> I am really uncertain what causes them to make the distinction (plenty of podcasts aren't on radio)
<Pendulum> they don't like the reference to iPods
<Pendulum> in fact, bleep out the word iPod
<pleia2> ah
<holstein> cool.i dont see a quick and easy way to download it... not sure if i'll have internet access in the car stable enough to stream it from soundcloud
<pleia2> I'm also not thrilled that 3 guys use a women's name to send send emails, but that's a whole 'nother kettle of fish :)
<Pendulum> I should mention that I'm almost 3 minutes in and the only thing I've gotten from it is the whole don't like iPods thing
<Pendulum> you don't get to content until 4:50 out of a 30 minute thing. And it's not really easy to download
<Pendulum> part of the differences between audiocasts and podcasts is supposedly the lack of XML tags (that I got from google, not listening to this)
<pleia2> I guess I call everything that's a downloadable mp3 of spoken audio "show" a podcast
<Pendulum> I do too
<Pendulum> I only looked up what the difference was after that e-mail
<Pendulum> but it doesn't seem to be the reasoning they use for the difference anyway
<Pendulum> It seems to be some guys in the Vancouver LoCo
<Pendulum> How much content do we care about? there's some content that's decent (discussing the pros of offline community), but I'm not sure that even half of the show was content vs. sound effects and silly noises and the hosts playing with words
<Pendulum> also, it seems like it's very Vancouver-centric at the moment. It's hard to tell if that would change.
<Pendulum> Personally, I feel like we could put a link under the "Audio & Video Content" section, but there's no real point in doing notes if they won't provide them
<Pendulum> Also, there's no link to their e-mail address or anything other than a dropbox for feedback so I'm not sure how they think they can get their listeners to write notes unless they really just mean "the news team"
<Pendulum> since there's no way to interact if you aren't someone who already knows the guys doing it
<Pendulum> So I'm torn
<Pendulum> there's no actual "they voilate CoC" or similar that would make me say that we should really not include them, but I have to say that I have no interest in ever listening again and that I don't think it's just lack of experience that is their problem
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll listen as well
<pleia2> thanks (and thanks for the feedback, Pendulum!)
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-14
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> ok, it's been over a month, I can't seem to find who owns @UWN or @UbuntuNews on twitter :\
<pleia2> Jasna will create a new account for the newsletter
<pleia2> haha, G+
<pleia2> Subject: Korisnik Jasna Benčić pozvao vas je da postanete upravitelj
<pleia2> Google+ stranice Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.
<pleia2> she was inviting me to manage the G+ page, apparently G+ didn't bother to translate the invite to me to English... and it dumped it in my spam box
<pleia2> gg g_
<pleia2> gg g+
<pleia2> ok, we have @ubuntu_news now on the twitter
<akgraner> yay
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> yeah  - I tried to find the owners a couple years ago too
<bkerensa> pleia2: I can use my Twitter efforts again and likely seize @UWN and @UbuntuNews if you want me to ;)
<pleia2> bkerensa: well, they aren't spam accounts or people sitting on them who aren't involved, they are former contributors who registered them and disappeared/quit without sharing details
<bkerensa> ah
<pleia2> so I don't know
<bkerensa> well would you like me to recover them?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> is there any way to ask the email address associated? I'd rather do it peacefully :)
<pleia2> and @ubuntunews is preferred
<bkerensa> k
 * bkerensa will inquire
<pleia2> thank you
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-15
<pleia2> summary email went out this morning :) so if anyone has time: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-16
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: hey, if you've still got those duties for me, let me know :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-09
<scott_ev> pleia2: dangit, I slept all night and all day.  Is there anything left to do?
<scott_ev> Oh, it looks as if there are a few more summaries left to be done.  I'm on it.
<pleia2> scott_ev: thanks!
<scott_ev> It's nice to get back to contributing something again and I'm almost finished.  I'm concerfned one summary is much too big but I'm still learning how to do this again
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> a bit behind on UWN this week (I had an awful headache last night)
 * dholbach hugs pleia2
 * pleia2 hugs
<pleia2> thanks :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, pleia2: If that Mercedes Benz + Ubuntu + Xubuntu promo doesn't get to next week's UWN, I will be upset:P
<pleia2> ?
<pleia2> I never know when he's joking :\
<pleia2> Unit193: link check please :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue333
<PaulW2U> pleia2: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/ubuntu-appears-in-mercedes-benz-self-driving-car-promo
<PaulW2U> you have to be quick to spot ubuntu/Xubuntu though :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: ah! thanks :)
<Unit193> pleia2: Good to go.
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-10
<scott_ev> pleia2: ping
<scott_ev> nm, I'll see you friday and I'll be more prompt with my summaries this coming week
 * pleia2 needs to get the release out the door
<pleia2> I'll try to soon, it's been a long day, need to get my head above water
<jose> pleia2: want me to release?
<pleia2> jose: actually, that would be great, the only thing that needs to be done is the "In this Issue" added and then you should be good to go
<jose> pleia2: ok, I'll take care of that :)
<jose> go and take a rest for the day
<pleia2> I can do social media and discourse once you get the fridge post up
<jose> ok, I'll need approval on the mailing list too
<pleia2> right, will do :)
<jose> pleia2: I need ML approval
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue333
<pleia2> jose: done :)
<jose> thanks, pleia2! :)
<jose> forums post can be found at joseeantonior.com/forum.post
 * pleia2 grabs
<pleia2> having trouble connecting
<jose> let me check
<jose> try with http://limun.joseeantonior.com/forum.post
<pleia2> better, thanks :)
<jose> np :)
<jose> and fridge's done
<pleia2> social media is done, doing discourse now
<jose> and all wiki changes are done by now too
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> thanks, you're a lifesaver :)
<jose> no worries, we're always here to help :)
<jose> just shout if you have anything else I can help with
<Unit193> (We are?)
<jose> people usually are
<jose> anyways
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-14
<pleia2> sending UWN off to summary writers
<pleia2> have I said recently how awesome PaulW2U does with link collecting! awesome!
<scott_ev> pleia2: maybe I can help more this week
<scott_ev> or earlier
<scott_ev> I hope the summaries I did tonight are satisfactory as-is.  I'll try to get more done tomorrow.
 * PaulW2U thinks nice to see such progress so early on in the weekend for a change :)
<scott_ev> PaulW2U: yeah, I didn't do anything until late sat night last week and I think that put things behind
<PaulW2U> scott_ev: the problem is getting the balance right. do too much and others think they are not needed. do too little and you might end up doing it yourself anyway when others don't show up. we just need all those that offered to help to *actually* help
<scott_ev> good points.  I may see what's left tonight
<jose> pleia2: on the fridge cal it shows a Jono Bacon Q&A on wednesdays at 19 utc, every two weeks, but it's an old one. We now host it at ubuntuonair and it's in our calendar. should we remove it from the fridge or just change the link?
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-15
<subtlesword> I am learning ubuntu
<jose> smartboyhw: got it
<smartboyhw> jose, cheers, writing on the draft, though you have a better idea what to write
<smartboyhw> I just looked at the draft, and it seems like that I conquer the news headlines-.-
<jose> :P
<smartboyhw> PaulW2U, how is the UK Podcast going?
<smartboyhw> Are the issues solved?
<PaulW2U> smartboyhw: no update from their twitter source. may have to leave it out this week
<smartboyhw> Ow
<PaulW2U> smartboyhw: congrats by the way .... from a kubuntu user :)
<smartboyhw> PaulW2U, thank you:)
<pleia2> jose: we probably wnat to remove it since fridge should be used for tracking meetings in -meeting and honestly the whole calender could use review, I've added you to it so you can rm jono's thing and do whatever else you need
<jose> great, thanks!
<jose> I'm checking on that right now, and will work on publishing tomorrow
<pleia2> you rock, thank you :)
<pleia2> I need to finish packing, then my husband and I are spending one last outing together before my trip (seeing an art exhibit, woo!)
<jose> go and have fun!
<pleia2> thanks!
<PaulW2U> pleia2: is there any reason Jono's Q&A sessions aren't included in Featured Video?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: no one submits them
<pleia2> but otherwise, not really :)
<pleia2> I think akgraner used to include them, but I don't really keep track of them, we can add the mif you want
<PaulW2U> ok, I'll include them from now on :)
<pleia2> great
<jose> PaulW2U: if you need any help with uonair stuff just let me know
<PaulW2U> jose: I suppose I'll have to include the YouTube link?
<jose> yep, changes every week, though we have youtube.com/ubuntuonair as an archive
<jose> that's one of the problems we have with youtube
<PaulW2U> That's what I thought. I think I'm subscribed to that anyway. Thanks.
<PaulW2U> There are probably other regular sessions that could do with exposure in UWN each week
<jose> we have the weekly update on ubuntuonair too
<jose> and the app design clinic starting last week
<jose> I'm keen to see more regular sessions on air
<PaulW2U> jose: looking at the youtube channel right now
<jose> btw, just so the team knows, I'll be emailing people responsible for each team to see if they're still hosting the meetings
<Unit193> And if it's in -meeting?
<jose> sometimes it's an official meeting, like the juju ones, and are hosted in another channel as -meeting is occupied at that time
<pleia2> jose: you rock :)
<jose> :)
<PaulW2U> 3 ubuntuonair videos added, no UK podcast but all summaries done   \o/
<jose> great, thanks PaulW2U!
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-08
<pleia2> jose: can you do editorial review on this when you have a chance? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue382
<pleia2> and anyone else too, so it's not just me reviewing me ;)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; what are you looking for?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: need folks to read through the document and fix and grammar/clarity issues
 * pleia2 seeks lunch
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-09
<jose> pleia2: I checked and found no errors
<jose> the article I posted about fossetcon two weeks ago hasn't been featured yet, though
<jose> double-checking grammar
<pleia2> jose: re fossetcon doh, you should have added it!
<pleia2> not sure how I missed it :\
<pleia2> anyway, thanks, publishing now
<jose> thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 382 for the week September 1 - 7, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue382
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-14
<pleia2> added a planet post and in the press post to the newsletter if anyone has time to write a couple summaries
 * pleia2 adds Mauritius UGJ info \o/
<pleia2> off to visit family now
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-07
<jose> moving articles to wiki
 * PaulW2U thinks the name "Aaron" features *seven* times in issue #433...
<PaulW2U> editorial review dome
<ahoneybun> XD
<pleia2> added a last minute blogosphere article re: debs and snappy, the contents of the article have been articulated a few times, but nice to remind folks not to panic
<pleia2> and if I added it to the right issue, that would be awesome (need coffee or somthing)
<pleia2> adding stats
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue433
<Unit193> pleia2: Looks like it looks good!
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> need to shop for groceries, will release after that
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-08
<pleia2> ok, publishing time
<pleia2> jose: around to help out?
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 433 for the week August 31 - September 6, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue433
<pleia2> all done
<jose> pleia2: sorry! just opened irc :(
<pleia2> is ok :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: looks like to didn't finish the release process
<PaulW2U> fixed main wiki page and current issue :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thank you :)
<pleia2> jose: btw, I'll be around all weekend, but will be offline on Monday the 14th, will you be around to publish?
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-09
<jose> pleia2: definitely!
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-10
<ahoneybun> everyone we have new Kubuntu Council people if that fits the news theme: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-September/009924.html
<ahoneybun> thanks
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: thanks for the links - adding it to the prep .doc now
<ahoneybun> np
<PaulW2U> and big congrats, and in UWN again :)
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> this is not on purpose I swear
<ahoneybun> thanks though
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-12
<pleia2> not sure if the ubuntu online summit announcement will make it out before our cutoff this weekend, but it can be added to general news if it does (and fridge!)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: I enjoyed your post :) thanks for writing it
<pleia2> ok, doc sent off to summary writers
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I'm going to have something else to add to the doc tomorrow
<ahoneybun> need to get some info put together for a blog post
<pleia2> ahoneybun: congrats on KC :)
<ahoneybun> thanks pleia2
<ahoneybun> if this fits: http://kubuntu.org/news/new-kubuntu-council-members/
<pleia2> it's already under general news
<ahoneybun> k
<pleia2> :)
<ahoneybun> I still can't believe that PaulW2U was not a ubuntu member till now
<ahoneybun> or then
<ahoneybun> I should say
<pleia2> well, since january anyway
<pleia2> but still, he's been a solid contributor for some time now
<ahoneybun> yea alot of work
<imnichol> Decided to contribute again, thanks PaulW2U for the reminder!
<PaulW2U> pleia2: thanks, I started writing it in January :)
<PaulW2U> imnichol: Great!
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I have plans in motion to expand Ubuntu Hours in fl
<ahoneybun> where should this go? http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/09/12/the-wildest-ubuntu-wily-release-party-in-florida/
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: LoCo News
<ahoneybun> thanks PaulW2U I'm waiting for the planet to pick up no?
<PaulW2U> Oh right, but still LoCo News :)
<ahoneybun> yea I just posted it so it will take a bit of time for it to pick it up
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: LoCo News not planet :)
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> sorry
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-13
<PaulW2U> unless anyone finds anything else to include - all summaries done
<imnichol> \o/
<pleia2> nice work
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I just wrote to my mailing list in my area LoCo about my Ubuntu Hour (2 months late) lol
<pleia2> haha, better late than never I suppose :)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue434
<pleia2> sending this off to editors now, give them more time and I think we're pretty much done anyway
<ahoneybun> pleia2: may I add it?
<ahoneybun> I also need to update the Hour wiki page in a min
<Unit193> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/09/08/managing-my-personal-server-using-juju/ - http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Ubuntu-Make-15.09.2-enables-you-to-install-Android-SDK-only DOA.
<Unit193> thevarguy.com seemed like it had cert issues, but browser is fine.
<pleia2> boo
<pleia2> jose: can you take a look at those and adjust accordingly?
<pleia2> I need to head out
<jose> pleia2: sure, will do
<PaulW2U> jose: I've fixed Ubuntu Make URL which strangely ends with a dot ???
<PaulW2U> I think Juju article has been deleted
<jose> ubuntu make url?
<jose> Juju, I'll ask jorge
<PaulW2U> Ubuntu make - 2nd URL Unit193 found a problem with
<Unit193> Feel free to re-poke before publish.
<jose> ah
<jose> the insights link: the original blog post was from 25/08, so I'm just gonna remove it
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-12
<pleia2> too tired to prep UWN tonight, will work on it in the morning
<pleia2> Unit193: look good? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue481
<Unit193> Looks like a wikipage.
<pleia2> :P
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 481 for the week September 5 - 11, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue481
<Unit193> No detected broken link
<pleia2> ty
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-13
<tsimonq2> ...fridge calendar not up to date? http://img.ctrlv.in/img/16/09/13/57d83ba7842f2.png
<jose> it's up to each team to let s know if something's changed
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<tsimonq2> pleia2: see what's wrong on the image?
<pleia2> could you just tell us?
<pleia2> and jose is right, it's not our job to stay on top of teams about it, they're responsible for making sure it's accurate for their team
<pleia2> too much work for us
<pleia2> (in fact, I'm not even sure how it came to be our responsibility at all...)
<Unit193> Is the IRC team on there?  We've not had a meeting this or last year.
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-16
<pleia2> another super slow news week
<pleia2> not going to publish this weekend, I've updated the doc to note that
#ubuntu-news 2017-09-13
<tsimonq2> Two week issue.
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-10
<Bashing-om> Anddd -- finally - I present UWN544 for inspection and advisements. Pending: "In this Issue", removal of final comments and "WIP" .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: To avoid a mess like recently, and unless you expect any of the major headers to change, please add the summary before the review too from now on.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Will do .. standby and will complete.
<guiverc> maybe s/desirability/inadvisability/ for Joey's mockup (first blogo) better fits Joey's intention???    (i'm still reading)
<Bashing-om> And done .. I present  UWN544 .
<guiverc> I've finished my readthru - only comment is ^
<krytarik> Bashing-om: "GeForce" camelcase, and three occurrences of multiple empty lines in a row - two of which I included in my paste already, and one of which you just introduced.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I tend to like the way you 1st put it as "desirability of developers" -- where Joey says " velveteen gloves of distro maintainers " .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: ..and a missing empty line above "End of Life: April 2021" instead.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Looking again :) will correct the new lines :P
<guiverc> no probs Bashing-om - if I read again I'll come up with something else...
<Bashing-om> krytarik: guiverc Mewlines dealt with . A final looksee to see if we are ready now ?
<guiverc> looks good to me.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: And the "GeForce"?..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ouch - slipped the mind there :(
<Bashing-om> Next ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: UWN544 is avaliale for inspection and acceptance/critique .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will take a look
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: An FSFE Fellowship Representative's dilemma @ https://danielpocock.com/an-fsfe-fellowship-representatives-dilemma
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastian Dröge: GStreamer Rust bindings 0.12 and GStreamer Plugin 0.3 release @ https://coaxion.net/blog/2018/09/gstreamer-rust-bindings-0-12-and-gstreamer-plugin-0-3-release/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Just awaiting (maybe) krytarik to finish breakfast and begin the publishing .
<guiverc> if you'd like me to put on fridge - just ask (or really say when)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: K .. If we do not hear from krytarik in about 10 more minutes .. I am all for starting without him :) And yes, I can not do the Fridge or media publishing .
<guiverc> in ~5 mins I feed birds breakkie, I'll be be able to do it ~0930on
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ho-kay .. thanks :)
<guiverc> sorry, meant to type ~0830on - anyway in 40+ mins..  (forgot my local time means zip to you without calculation - Sorry)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Oh Gosh .. my little mind can not calculate Aussie time - with out a lot of help :P
<Bashing-om> And UWN544 is away. M/L done and posted onto the forum. The fridge and social media remian to be posted.
<guiverc> back ...  so am starting..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Thanks . will do the re-directs in a bit .
<guiverc> issue with perl fridge script -  the "Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 543 for the week of August 27 - September 2, 2018."  (from 543) text is missing on 544
<guiverc> do you want me to add Bashing-om ?
<guiverc> (to wiki - perl script grabs from wiki)
<guiverc> changed wiki #544
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yes .. but explain to me ( in dummy terms ) what I missed .
<guiverc> "
<guiverc> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 544 for the week of September 3 - 9, 2018."  before the "In this Issue"... It used to be in gdoc, and must have been deleted there at some stage..
<guiverc> I looked in gdoc for dates (to save me adding 7) but didn't find it - hence you missed in copy to wiki I'm guessing..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ouch .. I have no reference here .. what I do see presently looks good " <strong></strong>. The full version of this issue is available <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue544">here</a>."
<guiverc> (re-running fridge script to ensure no errors)
<guiverc> look at info then diff my correction..
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue544?action=diff&rev1=7&rev2=8
<Bashing-om> awk
<guiverc> publish-uwn-fridge has no issues, copying to fridge/wpadmin..
<guiverc> link checks all good, so http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-544/  (news, planet)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have no idea why the script did not pick up the Welcome ... the lines are in the Wiki but not in the email (??).
<guiverc> i added them to the wiki ~14 mins ago... the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue544?action=diff&rev1=7&rev2=8 link above
<guiverc> added them/added it   (so fridge script found it & didn't error out...)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: You done good . If I edit the forum - will that be all that is really needed to be done now to correct the ommission ?
<guiverc> I can't see why not... I've posted to g+...
<guiverc> tweeted uwn #544
<Bashing-om> corrections made to the forum .. Will watch for that error next edition and see what I can learn .
<guiverc> add it back to gdoc, so there is a reminder... (my 2c)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 544 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-544/
<guiverc> g+, tweet & fb done.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: It is not in Gdoc, and is in the WIKI. why the script when ran for publishing does not pick up the Welcome line - I do not know :(
<Bashing-om> And the redirects also are now done. // I think all that is left is to blank Gdoc, when we start prepping for 545 .
<guiverc> concur - blank is all I can think of..
<guiverc> i looked back at gdoc, it was likely the heading (working  on issue..) I was thinking of... sorry - my mistake  (ie. no welcome there)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: When I ran the publishing script (./publish-uwn.pl 544) I got warnings of "Use of uninitialized value $intro in quotemeta at ./publish-uwn.pl line 48.
<Bashing-om> " . I guess I bring it to our leaders attention . see what he thinks .
<krytarik> That does sound like the intro sentence was/is messed up in a way the script can't parse it anymore.
<guiverc> I don't recall what the error was; I just looked at it, and the cause.. - noted the missing Welcome.. posted here,  (didn't wait that long) then added to wiki myself, re-ran no errors - noted above anyway
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I did not update the git . Is something changed that I should have updated ? Ya want to see ./publish-uwn.pl 544
<Bashing-om> terminal output ?
<krytarik> Nope, there are no new changes in the script repo, but I'm saying you messed the wiki page intro up - and I'll have a look at it when time permits.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ho-kay .. thanks . Will await what you find that I messed up this time :P
<krytarik> Or you can simply paste the intro here and we can look right away.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: awk, logging into the wiki now .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: O do not see the source of the problem . issue544 has " Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 544 for the week of September 3 - 9, 2018." .
<krytarik> Hmm.. unless there is indeed a leading space, I don't either just yet.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I just checked for spaces, did not see any.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Missing a line feed ? As when I looked at correcting the forum post "In This Issue" ran into "Issue 544 for the week of September 3 - 9, 2018" . I messed up here with the entry that I did save,, but lost what I had copied and my memory is not too exact .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: When I ran ./publish-uwn.pl 544. I got 8 warnings .
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-11
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I just deleted my issues/544 directory, re-ran ./publish-uwn.pl 544 and there are no reported errors, Looked at forum.post output, Seems now perfect to me .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 544 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-544/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Linux Kernel Security Patch for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-linux-kernel-security-patch-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-update-now-522617.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: WPS Office Update Now Available to Download for Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135202 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Learning the Julia computer language on Ubuntu @ https://blog.simos.info/learning-the-julia-computer-language-on-ubuntu/
<krytarik> Glad to see we are back on track with the issue dates now - as the previous two seem to have been a little off.. >_>
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Hey duuuude, am I late to get a Lubuntu newsletter in #544? :P
<krytarik> Pahaha. :D
<guiverc> :)
<krytarik> guiverc: Thanks for noticing and fixing the missing intro on that one btw.
<guiverc> no probs - the fridge-script threw errs so was hard to miss..
<tsimonq2> krytarik: What about #543? :P
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs New Linux Kernel Live Patch for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and 16.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-linux-kernel-live-patch-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-and-16-04-lts-522643.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Disappointment on the new commute @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/disappointment-on-the-new-commute
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu Development Newsletter #11 @ https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-development-newsletter-11/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.1 Gets First Point Release with More Than 120 Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-1-gets-first-point-release-with-more-than-120-bug-fixes-522675.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.13 Desktop Reaches End of Life, KDE Plasma 5.14 Arrives October 9 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-13-desktop-reaches-end-of-life-kde-plasma-5-14-arrives-october-9-522681.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Wobbly Windows are Making a Comeback @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135216 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Life is Strange: Before the Storm Is Out Now for Linux and macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/life-is-strange-before-the-storm-is-out-now-for-linux-and-macos-522678.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.14 Desktop Environment Enters Beta with New Features, Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-14-desktop-environment-enters-beta-with-new-features-improvements-522679.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to run Julia on Jupyter in a LXD container @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-julia-on-jupyter-in-a-lxd-container/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: What is the difference between moderation and censorship? @ https://danielpocock.com/what-is-the-difference-between-moderation-and-censorship
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Kelly: API Changes in Clang @ https://steveire.wordpress.com/2018/09/13/api-changes-in-clang/
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Slimbook Kymera Aqua is a Powerful Water-cooled Linux PC @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135242 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E27 – Twenty-Seven Bones - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/09/14/s11e27-twenty-seven-bones/
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Course Review: Software Defined Radio with HackRF @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/09/14/course-review-software-defined-radio-with-hackrf.html
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Lookalikes @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/lookalikes-5
<Bashing-om> UWN545 up for inspection abd critique. Pending is removal of "WIP" .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: http://paste.openstack.org/show/BZGPDUgGz3j8Rvq7kkqs/ - otherwise looks fine.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: looking.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Done .., and "WIP" now removed .
<krytarik> Ok, cool.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Linus, His Apology, And Why We Should Support Him @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/09/16/linus-his-apology-and-why-we-should-support-him/
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Oh, on checking the diff, I just noticed that "Olivier" gets transformed to just "Oliver" during the summary. :P
<Bashing-om> correcting :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: And done once more :P
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Pahaha, also I didn't notice it says "install instruction" rather than the plural. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I meant that it be singular - in this case - would you perfer "instructions" ?
<krytarik> Lemme go count the amount of instructions he actually gives.. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ho - Kay ... you the man :P
<krytarik> "Instructions on how to do that:" - he in fact writes in the intro to them.
<Bashing-om> awk . will make that change.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: 's' added :P
<krytarik> Sssanks!
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Weekly sweat condition 10 now terminated ?
<krytarik> LOL :D  But I guess yeeess!
<Bashing-om> :P .. tomorrow now is no big deal .
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: People Powered Voices: Whitney Bouck, COO of HelloSign @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/09/08/people-powered-voices-whitney-bouck-coo-of-hellosign/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" Gets First Point Release, Available to Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-gets-first-point-release-available-to-download-now-527317.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.34 Release Candidate Available for Testing Ahead of September 12 Launch @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-34-release-candidate-available-for-testing-ahead-of-september-12-launch-527318.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Mumble Chat App Get First Major Update in 10 Years @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152668 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LXLE 18.04.3 Linux OS Released for Old PCs, It's Based on Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/lxle-18-04-3-linux-os-released-for-old-pcs-it-s-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-527319.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism's Debian-Based PureOS Linux Goes Stable for Rock Solid Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-s-debian-based-pureos-linux-goes-stable-for-rock-solid-releases-527320.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Vivaldi Browser is Now Available on Android @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152689 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Vertical Option in Development for Dash to Panel @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152661 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Pulled "WIP" and will push UWN out early as I will soon be earstwhile pre-occupied.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Confirms It's Working on Microsoft Teams for Linux, Release Imminent @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-confirms-it-s-working-on-microsoft-teams-for-linux-release-imminent-527322.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - posting to the Forum next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - redirects are next.
<Bashing-om> My part all done :D .. pending are the social medias. // ->
<Bashing-om> I be away from the keyboard now for a spell or so.
<Bashing-om> Intermittently back to the keyboard :)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, push uwn 595 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - looks good to go to me.
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-595/  thanks Bashing-om
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: And thanks to you or it would not happen :P
<guiverc> same applies in reverse (more so)
<Bashing-om> Fridge spot checks good :P
<guiverc> yeah I remembered the word "Issue"  (my weak point)
<guiverc> fb done too
<Bashing-om> \o/ - clear Gdoc now ?
<guiverc> i see no reason why note.
<Bashing-om> clearing Gdoc :)
<Bashing-om> We do UWN596.
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-10
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone and Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: WB :)
<guiverc> G'day EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Thanks guiverc and Bashing-om, How are you doing?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: All things taken into consideration - all good here :P Time and money heals all ails.
<guiverc> great here, I wish I was more productive; but who doesn't?  you EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Thanks Bashing-om and guiverc. I have school so I will soon have to go.
<guiverc> learn, have fun & don't get caught :)
<EoflaOE> Thanks guiverc
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: School is good - IF you apply what you learn :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes. Also, one of the days I will have the computer subject
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: How deep are you getting into "computer science" ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Viruses and trojans, office programs, open source programs, C++, and so on, as long as the class follow the book.
<EoflaOE> And now, I have to go. Goodbye.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Laters then :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Hacker Summer Camp 2019: The DEF CON Data Duplication Village @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/09/05/hacker-summer-camp-2019-the-def-con-data-duplication-village.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: Boot speed improvements for Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/e2h6mIWZ48Q/boot-speed-improvements-for-ubuntu-1910.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Machine Learning Operations (MLOps): Deploy at Scale @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/machine-learning-operations-mlops-deploy-at-scale
<guiverc> I just noticed UWN didn't get to planet; I omitted tick sorry; i just corrected..
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 595 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-595/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu's Snapcraft Snap Creator Tool Will Soon Get a Windows Installer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-s-snapcraft-snap-creator-tool-will-soon-get-a-windows-installer-527336.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Adopts a Lighter Look, Ditches Dark Window Headers @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152729 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 595 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-595/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GSConnect Update Lets You Control Android Music Apps from Your Desktop + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152748 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Will Boot Faster Thanks to LZ4 Compression @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152753 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: In the US? You Can Try Firefox’s New VPN Feature @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152778 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: How Discord moderators build innovative solutions to problems of scale with the ... @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/how-discord-moderators-build-innovative-solutions-to-problems-of-scale-with-the-past-as-a-guide
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone and Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: You are up bright and early :P
<EoflaOE> Yes. How are you doing today?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Maintaining -Still able to irc - so can not be toooo bad :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om Nice, and my day goes fine except that I have to go to school soon, so can't talk to you much.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Your feet hit the floor this morning - good start to the day :D
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Thanks.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Do you want to see my program that I am working on?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Sure - what language ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: It's VB.NET, and can be run on Linux through Mono. https://github.com/EoflaOE/Kernel-Simulator
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Goodbye, I have to go to school now. When I talk next time, tell me if the project is good
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Linux Conference Announced, Taking Place Next March @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152821 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: RawTherapee 5.7 Released, Here’s How to Install it on Ubuntu & Linux Mint @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152834 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.36 Desktop Environment Slated for Release on March 11th, 2020 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-36-desktop-environment-slated-for-release-on-march-11th-2020-527357.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<PaulW2U>  A]
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It’s Now Easier to Install Acer Firmware on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152844 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 "Eoan Ermine" Promises More Boot Speed Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-promises-more-boot-speed-improvements-527358.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Fixes Linux 4.15 Kernel Regression in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and 16.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-fixes-linux-4-15-kernel-regression-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts-and-16-04-lts-527359.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #144 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-144/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu’s New Look: Are You a Fan? [Poll] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152864 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-12
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone and Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: :D - Good morning.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Good morning. How is your day?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Not to shappy of a day. Progress made on several fronts.
<wildmanne39> Night all I have another early morning
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I am doing fine, but again I have to go to school soon
<Bashing-om> School is a good thing :D
<EoflaOE> Yes. Did you see my project yet?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Ya - Pertty impressive - by any standards - you have set some high goals.
<EoflaOE> Yes Bashing-om
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: The only remaining thing which I love to do is to make it bootable through GRUB.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: What is holding you up ? Tell grub what is and it will boot most anything :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: But in order to make it bootable I will have to rewrite it in C.
<EoflaOE> Baahing-om: I will try booting KS.exe in grub and see.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Are you sure has to be C code ? Might ask the folks in the #grub channel.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes, if grub can't boot .NET .exe file
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I have to go now. Goodbye.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Jeff Atwood on Discourse, Stack Overflow, and Building Online Community Platforms @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/09/11/jeff-atwood-on-discourse-stack-overflow-and-building-online-community-platforms/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.12.9 LTS Desktop Environment Released with More Than 20 Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-12-9-lts-desktop-environment-released-with-more-than-20-bug-fixes-527372.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 46 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-46/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KaOS 2019.09 Linux Distro Released with KDE Plasma 5.16.5 and Linux Kernel 5.2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kaos-2019-09-linux-released-with-kde-plasma-5-16-5-and-linux-kernel-5-2-527373.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.18 Desktop Environment Will Be Next LTS Series, Lands February 2020 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-18-desktop-environment-will-be-next-lts-series-lands-february-2020-527375.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Hardware discovery and kernel auto-configuration in MAAS @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/hardware-discovery-and-kernel-auto-configuration-in-maas
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.34 Desktop Environment Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-34-desktop-environment-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-527374.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME 3.34 Released with “Drastically Improved” Responsiveness @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152703 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This is Ubuntu 19.10’s New Default Wallpaper @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152899 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu Meets at Milan Akademy 2019 @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-meets-at-milan-akademy-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The GNOME 3.36 Release Date is Set for Next March @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=152973 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E23 – Wing Commander @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/09/13/s12e23-wing-commander/
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-14
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone and Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> hi EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Hello Wild_Man, how is your day going?
<Wild_Man> EoflaOE, good now it is over
<Wild_Man> and yours?
<EoflaOE> Going fine.
<Wild_Man> That is good
<Wild_Man> Its Friday night here almost 10:30 pm
<EoflaOE> Yes, and I have Saturday 6:25AM
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 14 Essential Ubuntu Keyboard Shortcuts @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150720 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This PPA Lets You Try an ‘exfat’ Kernel Module Based on Samsung Code @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153026 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: PineTime is a $25 Linux Smartwatch, Coming Next Year @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153044 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Get a FREE Copy of DiRT Rally on Steam, This Weekend Only [Limited Offer] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153067 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Nostalgia is a GNOME Wallpaper App with a Twist @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153080 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> WIKI596 up for review.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.3 Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-3-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-527410.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
